# Feedback Ausgabe 12/2008



## Player007 (3. November 2008)

Hallo,

heute ist die neue 12/08 bei mir im Briefkasten geflogen ^^
Den Nehalem Test finde ich sehr gelungen, auch den Silent-Teil finde ich sehr interresant 

Nur grad habe ich ein Problem mit der DVD 
Hab sie mittlerweile in zwei Laufwerke gelegt, aber es will sich einfach nicht das Menü öffnen, auch der Rest geht sehr (!) langsam 
Ältere DVDs funktionieren einwandfrei 

P.S. Wollte grad Project Snowblind installieren, lässt sich auf Vista x64 nicht installieren !

Gruß


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. November 2008)

So als Abonennt habe ich sie ja schon seit Samstag lesen können. Mir sind ein paar komische Fehler aufgefallen. Falsche Angaben wo die Tabellen stehen und falsche Seitenangaben. Irgendwie seit ihr da wohl durcheinander gekommen? o.O 

Hier die Fehler die ich gefunden habe: 

1. 
Seite 97 , oben rechts im Text:
"...Dämmlösungen stellt die Tabelle *links* vor.."
Allerdings ist die Tabelle rechts vom Text. 

2. 
Seite 108 , oben rechts im Text: 
"...zeigt unser Benchmark *rechts*.."
Aber auch hier ist der Benchmark links vom Text. 

3.
Seite 108, unten rechts im Text: 
"..Oblivion-Tuning auf *Seite 108*..."
Oblivion ist aber auf der Seite 110 

Aber ansonsten mal wieder ein sehr gutes Heft  

Das erste was ich immer mache ist die DVD auf Seite 2 einlegen und die Henner-Videos angucken   


Gruß


----------



## KTMDoki (4. November 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Das erste was ich immer mache ist die DVD auf Seite 2 einlegen und die Henner-Videos angucken



Ich hau auch immer gleich die Seite 2 der DVD rein und schau mir Retro an!! Extremest geilo!

Sonst is das Heft wieder sehr gut gelungen, bin aber noch nicht ganz dur, der Extend teil fehlt mir noch


----------



## Mosed (4. November 2008)

Player007 schrieb:


> P.S. Wollte grad Project Snowblind installieren, lässt sich auf Vista x64 nicht installieren !



bei mir läuft es --> Vista Business x64


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (4. November 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Das erste was ich immer mache ist die DVD auf Seite 2 einlegen und die Henner-Videos angucken


Ich kenne jemanden der immer genau das selbe macht

Mir hat die Ausgabe insgesmt sehr gut gefallen (Konnte heute in der Schule endlich mal wieder was nützliches lesen).

Das Video in der Mushkin Fabrik war auch sehr interessant. Bitte mehr davon


mfg


----------



## Mosed (4. November 2008)

Die DVD Seite 1 ist bei mir nahezu unlesbar. Er kann zwar nach vielen Sekunden die Ordnerstruktur anzeigen, aber irgendeine Exe ausführen führt nach Minutenlangem rödeln zu Fehlermeldungen.

Edit1: Komisch, gestern habe ich doch noch das Spiel installiert...
Edit2: jetzt nach nem Neustart geht es wieder.


----------



## Player007 (4. November 2008)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Die DVD Seite 1 ist bei mir nahezu unlesbar. Er kann zwar nach vielen Sekunden die Ordnerstruktur anzeigen, aber irgendeine Exe ausführen führt nach Minutenlangem rödeln zu Fehlermeldungen.
> 
> Edit1: Komisch, gestern habe ich doch noch das Spiel installiert...
> Edit2: jetzt nach nem Neustart geht es wieder.



Jup, hatte das gleiche Problem 
Musste erst die DVD öffnen und dort die menü-exe öffnen (was auch erst beim zweiten mal funktionierte).
Dort wollte ich dann Project Snowblinder installieren, wo es aber immer mit einer Fehlermeldung abbrach 

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. November 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> So als Abonennt habe ich sie ja schon seit Samstag lesen können. Mir sind ein paar komische Fehler aufgefallen. Falsche Angaben wo die Tabellen stehen und falsche Seitenangaben. Irgendwie seit ihr da wohl durcheinander gekommen? o.O



Hmja, das passiert unter anderem bei Layoutänderungen in der Endphase der Produktion. Ich für meinen Teil werde mir Seitenangaben zukünftig verkneifen, sofern's sich vermeiden lässt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## kmf (6. November 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> So als Abonennt habe ich sie ja schon seit Samstag lesen können. Mir sind ein paar komische Fehler aufgefallen.
> ...
> 
> Aber ansonsten mal wieder ein sehr gutes Heft
> ...


Bei dir war wohl kein Feiertag? 
Dieses Mal gab's die Ausgabe doch erst zum Montag. 

An anderer Stelle hab ich mich ja schon geäußert - ein klasse Heft diesen Monat, wenn man die Extended vorher nicht gelesen hat. 

Die Extended ist diesmal so, wie ich mir mein Heft jeden Monat wünsche.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. November 2008)

kmf schrieb:


> Bei dir war wohl kein Feiertag?
> Dieses Mal gab's die Ausgabe doch erst zum Montag.
> 
> An anderer Stelle hab ich mich ja schon geäußert - ein klasse Heft diesen Monat, wenn man die Extended vorher nicht gelesen hat.
> ...



hehe in Brandenburg ist der Feiertag am Freitag ^^ und daher kam meine Ausgabe schon am Samstag wie immer  

Gruß


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. November 2008)

ma wiedr ne geile ausgabe


----------



## Kreisverkehr (6. November 2008)

So, hab mir mal die Premium heute gekauft und schwups mal das FarCry2-Spezial durchgelesen.

Da is mir ein recht fataler Fehler auf Seite 16 aufgefallen: Der X2 6000+ wird als interessante Aufrüstoption für AM2 und 939 vorgeschlagen.
Wenn jmd. nun auf ein S939-Board nen X2 draufnagelt, wirds ein Totalschaden.

Seite 17: Der E8500 hat nen Multi von 9,5, nicht 9, Also habt ihr nen 8400 genommen und 3600MHz bei FSB 400 durch nen 9er Multi zu erhalten-.--

Der Billigrechner für FarCry2:

Da wurde ein E2160 vorgeschlagen für 55€ und ein 95€-Board. Natürlich mit einer Übertaktungsanleitung.
Meiner Ansicht nach gehört das nicht in nen Vorschlag-PC rein, dass man den Chip kauft und übertakten muss um Leistung zu erhalten.

Besser beraten wär man da doch mit einem M3A78 Pro und nem 5200+ und spart dabei auch noch Geld. Übertakten kann man den ebenfalls. (Oder einem GA-MA770-DS3 Rev.2 + 6000+)

Wie gesagt, ich halte nichts davon einen PC zu empfehlen, bei dem man davon ausgeht, dass jeder Chip das genauso mitmacht wie beschrieben.

Weiter bin ich mim lesen nicht gekommen, aber das Mauspad is nett. Hatte nämlich keins mehr und so kam mir das echt gelgen...

e:/ Was ich vergessen hatte zu erwähnen: Auf Seite 22 habt ihr für den 400€-PC bei der Grafikkarte ne 4670 und ne 8600GT zur Auswahl gestellt, aber Seite 12/13 schreibt ihr, dass ne 8600GT nur halb so schnell ist und selbst ne 1950 Pro "deutlich flotter unterwegs" ist. Von daher verstehe ich die Empfehlung der 8600Gt nicht ganz.

e:// hat aber wirklich Spaß gmacht zum lesen und ich hab gleich im Anschluß mal mein momentanes System gebencht.
Ich wiederhol die Tests gleich nochmal, um Fehler auszuschließen. Alles auf Stadard und schwups kann ich "meinen CPU+Graka-Test" mit "eurem" vergleichen.
=> Das Heft an sich folgt noch und scheint aber die Themen find ich sehr interessant.


----------



## RomeoJ (7. November 2008)

Endlich ist sie hier da....

Konnte es kaum noch erwarten den report mit den Core i7...

Bei mir ist es immer so, wie früher das schnüffeln nach geburtstagsgeschenken....lool..


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (7. November 2008)

moin moin,
hab gestern mal die premium gekauft und muss sagen top!
die dvd macht auch gut was her, mit den ganzen videos.
auch der gpu showdown ist sehr gelungen, kann man viel besser vergleichen und ich weiß jetzt das ich ne 1024MiByte karte mir hätte kaufen sollen.

mfg


----------



## winhistory (7. November 2008)

Ich fand am Grafikkartentest total sinnlose , das erst angekündigt wird alte karten mitzutesten, um die dann als fussnote in den benchmarktabellen als unspielbar verkamen. dann hätte man die auch weglassen können.

ansonsten emfand ich die doppelseite "pcghx artikel die sie lesen sollten" und den aktuellen pcgh alternate pc echt als lässtige selbstpromotion, die nur seiten klaut. auch die aktion mit dem mushkin-pcgh speicher lässt mich an der unabhängigkeit zweifeln.

das ewig schon keine retrovideos mehr hochgeladen wurden, nervt mich als magazin abonent. naja ehemaliger. ich habe gekündigt. die spiele interessieren mich zur zeit nicht und hab seit über nen jahr nichts mehr am pc aufrüsten müssen.

wir sehen uns aber bestimmt im einzelkauf wieder. wo man auch flexibler ist.


----------



## Mosed (7. November 2008)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Da is mir ein recht fataler Fehler auf Seite 16 aufgefallen: Der X2 6000+ wird als interessante Aufrüstoption für AM2 und 939 vorgeschlagen.
> Wenn jmd. nun auf ein S939-Board nen X2 draufnagelt, wirds ein Totalschaden.



Ein X2 auf einem 939 ist kein Problem - aber ich wüsste nicht, dass es einen 6000+ für Sockel 939 gibt. Hergestellt wird für 939 ja schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Zacharias (7. November 2008)

Alles in allem eine gelungene Ausgabe. Mir gefällt vor allem der Rivatuner-Guide, der doch noch etwas über die Standardeinstellungen hinaus geht. 
Nur leider bleibt weiterhin ein Problem mit Vista und dem Autostart.
Ich bekomme den Rivatuner und den Statistikserver einfach nicht zum laufen, ohne nach den Adminrechten gefragt zu werden. Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. November 2008)

Schön, wenn dir mein Artikel gefällt  Ohne Admin läuft der RT meines Wissens nicht an, ich werde das aber noch mal checken. Du kannst ja per Rechtsklick auf die exe festlegen, dass sie immer mit Admin-Rechten ausgeführt wird.

cYa


----------



## Mosed (8. November 2008)

Wegen Autostart und Adminrechten:

1. Rivatuner aus dem autostart nehmen
2. Systemsteuerung --> Verwaltung --> aufgabenplanung
3. auf aufgabenplanungsbibliothek klicken (Links)
4. rechts auf "aufgabe erstellen"
5. 

*register allgemein:*

name vergeben, bei sicherheitsoptionen als Benutzerkonto "Administratoren" eingeben und "mit höchten privilegien ausführen" anklicken

*register Trigger:*

Neu anklicken und als Start "bei anmeldung" wählen

*Register Aktionen:*

Neu anklicken und das zu startende programm angeben


Ok anklicken.


Ab jetzt wird das Programm bei jeder Anmeldung mit Adminrechten ohne Abfragen gestartet.

Ah, gibt sogar ein Tut hier im Forum dazu: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ostart-unter-vista-trotz-aktivierter-uac.html


----------



## Kreisverkehr (8. November 2008)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ein X2 auf einem 939 ist kein Problem - aber ich wüsste nicht, dass es einen 6000+ für Sockel 939 gibt. Hergestellt wird für 939 ja schon lange nicht mehr.



Meines Wissens nach gibts für den S939 maximal den X2 4800+ und darüber nix mehr-


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. November 2008)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach gibts für den S939 maximal den X2 4800+ und darüber nix mehr-



Naja und die Dualcore-Opterons


----------



## Mosed (8. November 2008)

Es gab noch die FX - CPUs. Da gab es mindestens einen, der schneller war als der 4800+, aber wesentlich teurer.

Kann mich daran erinnnern, da ich noch schnell aufgerüstet habe, als es hieß, dass die Produktion für 939 eingestellt wird.

Ich muss mal sagen, der Nforce4 ist der letzte Müll - ich habe damit nur probleme...


----------



## Pokerclock (9. November 2008)

Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass die Qualität der Abo-Geschenke etwas nachgelassen hat. Ein 750W NT von Jersey? Ein Billig-Aldi Soundsystem?

Die Artikel sind aber auf gewohnt hohem Niveau.

Was ich mir aber noch wünschen täte, wäre bei allen Benchmark-Diagrammen auch eine Preisangabe, vorallem in der Graka-Übersicht habe ich das schmerzlich vermisst.

Auch wird es mal wieder Zeit für den CPU/Grafikkarten Index.


----------



## Joker (9. November 2008)

Zum Test vom BiostarTA790GX A2+ kann ich nur sagen das sich der Northbridgetakt sehr wohl verstellen lässt, wobei man den PC nach dem hochfahren aus dem Bios komplett neustarten muss.
Desweiteren würde es mich interessieren was für 1066MHz Speicher ihr getestet habt, die Corsair Dominator laufen bei mir absolut stabil, bei 5-5-5-15-2T bis 545MHz 2.1V. Sogar die Timings wurden korrekt erkannt.


----------



## Henner (10. November 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Auch wird es mal wieder Zeit für den CPU/Grafikkarten Index.


Der ist doch im Heft?


----------



## Pokerclock (10. November 2008)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Der ist doch im Heft?



Ah, mein Fehler! Sorry! 

Dadurch, dass der auf der Heftinnenseite platziert ist, ist er mir beim schnellen durchblättern entgangen. Auch bei der vorletzten Ausgabe.

Der Heftteil ist sehr werbelastig.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. November 2008)

Die Ausgabe ist euch -wie erwartet- sehr gut gelungen.

Ich weiß nicht genau, ob es in der 12 oder 11/08 gewesen ist. Ihr habt eine Auflistung von verschiedenen CPUs erstellt, all diese in einer mir persönlich etwas klein geratenen Auflistung mit farbigen Quadraten aufgestellt. Die Farben die ihr dort gewählt hattet, waren wirklich enorm schwer zu unterscheiden. Wäre cool, wenn ihr den nächsten Spatenstich mit etwas dominanteren Farben ansetzen würdet. Die Augen leiden sonst etwas  Vielleicht hat die Druckermaschine die Farben etwas zu arg verfälscht.


----------



## Henner (11. November 2008)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau, ob es in der 12 oder 11/08 gewesen ist. Ihr habt eine Auflistung von verschiedenen CPUs erstellt, all diese in einer mir persönlich etwas klein geratenen Auflistung mit farbigen Quadraten aufgestellt. Die Farben die ihr dort gewählt hattet, waren wirklich enorm schwer zu unterscheiden.


Meinst Du die Preis-Leistungs-Matrix auf Seite 58 in Ausgabe 11/08? Sorry, aber dann scheint beim Druck Deines Exemplar etwas schiefgelaufen zu sein - ich habe mir gerade zwei Stück angesehen, die Farben sind klar und deutlich zu unterscheiden. Wenn Du möchtest, schicke ich Dir die Matrix noch mal als PDF.


----------



## Oliver (11. November 2008)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> So, hab mir mal die Premium heute gekauft und schwups mal das FarCry2-Spezial durchgelesen.
> 
> Seite 17: Der E8500 hat nen Multi von 9,5, nicht 9, Also habt ihr nen 8400 genommen und 3600MHz bei FSB 400 durch nen 9er Multi zu erhalten-.--



CPU-Multiplikatoren lassen sich nach unten hin verstellen, was  in einigen Fällen zwecks günstigerem Speichertakt auch Sinn ergibt. Die CPU des Testsystem war ein E8500, obwohl es aber keinen Unterschied machen würde, ob es nun ein E8400, E8500 oder E8600 wäre, der mit 400 x 9 MHz getaktet wird.


----------



## amdintel (11. November 2008)

die 12/2008 ist nicht schlecht,
nur was man vermisst, sind Treiber für Sound Karten, MB usw. 
also das kommt in letzter Zeit etwas zu kurz 
und nicht jeder kann sich z.b. Treiber von 26.130.508 Bytes aus dem Internet so einfach runter laden , da wäre mein Anschluss mehrere Stunden mit blockiert


----------



## Kreisverkehr (11. November 2008)

@ Oliver:

Ah, die Idee ist mir gar nicht gekommen. Dann entschuldigt das.

Aber wie schauts nochmals mim 6000+ und dem S939 aus?


----------



## Henner (11. November 2008)

winhistory schrieb:


> das ewig schon keine retrovideos mehr hochgeladen wurden, nervt mich als magazin abonent.


Mit Verlaub: Als Käufer der günstigeren Magazinversion kann man sich doch wohl kaum darüber beklagen, dass man die Inhalte der DVD nicht gratis bekommt, oder? Da würden sich die Käufer der DVD-Version recht verschaukelt vorkommen


----------



## Henner (11. November 2008)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Aber wie schauts nochmals mim 6000+ und dem S939 aus?


Das passt natürlich nicht  Auf welcher Seite steht das? (Auf Seite 16, die Du angibst, steht nichts darüber.)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. November 2008)

Die Redakteure stehen wohl auf Doppelposts


----------



## Kreisverkehr (11. November 2008)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Das passt natürlich nicht  Auf welcher Seite steht das? (Auf Seite 16, die Du angibst, steht nichts darüber.)



Hatte ich vergessen zu sagen: Nicht in der regulären Ausgabe, sondern im FarCry2-Spezial wos um die optimale CPU für eben dieses Spiel geht. Es ist im Bereich "Empfehlungen" geschrieben.

Fehler hab ich in der "normalen" Ausgabe jetzt nicht gefunden.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. November 2008)

Henner,

ich habe es mir nochmal angesehen und festgestellt, dass die Rottöne sich sehr stark ähneln. Kann sein, dass ich eine Ausgabe bekommen habe, wo der Drucker sehr früh seinen Dienst verrichten durfte und die Farbe noch ein kleines Warm-Up brauchte .

Vielen Dank trotzdem für das Angebot mit der PDF, kann damit aber noch leben


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (13. November 2008)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Seite 17: Der E8500 hat nen Multi von 9,5, nicht 9, Also habt ihr nen 8400 genommen und 3600MHz bei FSB 400 durch nen 9er Multi zu erhalten-.--


Man kann auch beim E8500 den Multi senken - genau das haben wir getan, bzw. tun es in unseren Grafikkarten-Testsystemen -> 9x400 = 3.600 MHz.



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> e:/ Was ich vergessen hatte zu erwähnen: Auf Seite 22 habt ihr für den 400€-PC bei der Grafikkarte ne 4670 und ne 8600GT zur Auswahl gestellt, aber Seite 12/13 schreibt ihr, dass ne 8600GT nur halb so schnell ist und selbst ne 1950 Pro "deutlich flotter unterwegs" ist. Von daher verstehe ich die Empfehlung der 8600Gt nicht ganz.


Möglicherweise war eine 8800 GT gemeint? Ich habe weder den Artikel geschrieben noch das jetzt direkt hier liegen.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (14. November 2008)

Wobei die 8800GT beim "Aufsteiger-System" zusammen mit einer 4850 empfohlen wird.

Was ich aber schön finde, dass die Far Cry 2 Benches so ausführlich und wirklich gut gemacht sind. Diese Ausgabe hab ich mir gekauft, obwohl mir das Spiel nicht wirklich gefällt.
Schön, dass ihr mal ein nützliches Mauspad reingetan habt


----------



## Micardware (17. November 2008)

So, jetzt mal was allgemeines zur eurer Printausgabe:

Hatte mich schon lange nach einem Hardwaremagazin umgesehen, dass meinen Interessen entspricht... Kompetent, vielfältig, tiefgründig, und gut gestaltet sollte es sein! Und was passt besser zu den Eigenschaften als die PCGH?? Nix. Denn ihr seid die besten und stillt meinen Wissensdurst nach Hardware und Technik im Allgemeinen ungemein! Eure Entwicklung von 2003 ( habe paar Exemplare aus diesem Jahrgang) bis zum heutigen Tag ist vorbildlich. In diesem Sinne, macht weiter so, ich bin ab sofort ein neuer treuer Leser, der das Forum hier zu schätzen weis und sich demzufolge heute hier angemeldet hat.


----------

